# bullseye age difference



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I was wondering if Hercules has changed their formula for bullseye since, oh about 1980? You see, I bought a can of bullseye (small square tin can with a cool snap top to it) that was sitting on the shelf of my local gunshop and started reloading with it using the starting load listed in my Lee manual. I noticed a lot more kick in my 9mm compared to WWB 115gr factory loads. No signs of overpressure but noticibly more recoil than the factory stuff. (kahr PM9 BTW) is the older stuff more potent? I don't want to have a kaboom. Any help would be awesome. Thanks.


----------

